# Post Your Marble Betta fish!



## StarBetta

Hi everyone! I just recently got a Marble Plakat, and I wondered, " I wonder how other people's marble bettas look like!" (This is my first time seeing a marble plakat) It doesn't have to be marble plakat, though. It can be a HM, a Vt, a Rt, well, any type of betta fish! All you have to do is Post a pic of your marble betta and write something about him/her! Make sure to keep this thread going! :-D Post on!!


----------



## vilmarisv

Here are my current Marbles.
First is the future mother of my next spawn... this picture was taken a few weeks ago. She's now much more developed and her spread is looking amazing!
Second, we the cutest girl in my sorority... she's just adorable!
Then we have my awesome boy! I adore this guy, very close to my ideal fish and I'm very excited to breed him to girl #1. He's also in my avatar which won Pic of the month :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, beautiful fish!


----------



## vilmarisv

Thanks! I should've specify that my marble boys picture was one of the 1st place winners, seems there was a tie


----------



## Luimeril

Sniper! I can't wait to see him change!


----------



## kfryman

Is Faron considered marble?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Here's my old boy Jade, before pics and after in order:


























Sadly he passed from suddenly catching many different ailments at once. He was also a very old fish... so I suppose his immune system wasn't that tip-top at the end.
He's got a long story... very long. But some key things about him is that he was super fast despite his long fins (especially when he saw I had food in my hand, lol) and he's eaten a spider before.  I didn't feed it to him, of course... but apparently he didn't like that the spider decided to land in his tank.

I've also got three marble dragon girls (and they're already so different-looking now than when I first got them from Cajunamy), but I need to get their recent pictures taken before I share them.


----------



## LittleBettas

I currently have three marbles 
 
all three are from Cajun's spawn and all three are dragons 



Ender (male- black, green, white)
Horrible little man to get pictures of, lol, he's always in his own world and doesn't work with me 
He has the CUTEST glasses (black markings over eyes and nose) that., of course, I can NEVER get a good picture of (supid camera phone!)




























Merle (Female- black, white, green/yellow)
My "shy girl".. second she sees a camera.... she freezes, lol














And my photogenic girl- who I pln on breeding 
Echo (female- black, white, green, blue)


----------



## StarBetta

Cute bettas!!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

I just bought a double tail girl who I named Luna, and she already has had a pretty big transformation in the hour she's been here. When I found her she was solid white with a bluish tint on her fins, and as soon as I put her in the sorority she changed to a sky-blue with black patches darker blue fins. I can't wait to see how she develops, although I am finding myself half-wishing she was still white (have quite a few blue's already, haha). 

In Petco:









Now:









(Sorry for the terrible pics, haha)


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

xXGalaxyXx said:


> I just bought a double tail girl who I named Luna, and she already has had a pretty big transformation in the hour she's been here. When I found her she was solid white with a bluish tint on her fins, and as soon as I put her in the sorority she changed to a sky-blue with black patches darker blue fins. I can't wait to see how she develops, although I am finding myself half-wishing she was still white (have quite a few blue's already, haha).
> 
> In Petco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the terrible pics, haha)


Aaand I just realized the pics aren't working. /brick'd
Sorry, haha. If anyone cares enough, they're in my one album, though. /dead


----------



## Pitluvs

Here's my Marble  Ben!


----------



## Betta Slave

Here are a few of my boys, unfortunately all passed away. In order- Spiridion, Cass, Marmaduke and Veles.


----------



## lovebug009

PePe LePew before









Pepe Now


----------



## lovebug009

Sorry for the ginormous pictures


----------



## 1fish2fish

Sondheim then and now.. excuse his fins. We've been battling fin rot ALL summer. For a while I thought I was going to lose him but we're finally fin rot free. Hopefully his fins will continue to grow back as the have been... however I doubt he minds being a short finned HM.


















Next is Smiley who I just recently got from the seller Hynguyen on AB (GREAT seller BTW). He's my Christmas present to myself for not killing myself this past semester. I'm hoping his body turns dark blue like the splotches.









Those are just the two I have right now. Besides Blues, marbles are my passion so I've had a few ;-)


----------



## PewPewPew

Here's Svedka before, with just a little bit of dragonscaling and a smidgeon of blue on his fins...

View attachment 43385



And then now, he's still got a tiny bit of dragon scaling, he's WHITE and not cream colored, he's got red stripes (weird, lol!) and has a blue grizzle with a blue butterfly pattern.

Silly kid.

View attachment 43391


----------



## StarBetta




----------



## tkvalentine

Tristanislav, before and after :]











And I'm currently wondering if my new boy, Lux, is a marble. We'll see!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have a CT blue marble female  :








am not sure if puddles is a marble :| he has a light grey on him


----------



## PaintingPintos

So jealous... Yesterday I found a red mustard gas crowntail marble at Petco... if even such a thing exists. ANYWAY.... he was gorgeous. Some of his tail fin (from the root to tip) had appeared to just have been plucked off and dropped on the bottom of the tank. He had some fin rot, and he looked quite dejected. He must have been there for a loooong time, because he had been there 2 weeks ago next to a plakat female... she was only fry when I saw her and she had grown considerably since. Poor babies X( My mom didn't let me buy them..... "You can't buy a new pet every time you go to a pet store!!!"


----------



## fleetfish

Waldo!


----------



## vilmarisv

WAO! He has stunning coloring!


----------



## joel bettas

just amazing


----------



## karpediem

I'm a big fan of marble as well. Here is my copper butterfly marble hm and few of my hmplakat, enjoy.


----------



## blueridge

Awesome marbles you guys!


----------



## GreyCheyenne

Here are my marbled darlings

Zephyr-CT male
Cielo-Delta male
Chewey-PK? male (he was sold as a VT female & no one will tell me what he really is)

Aspen- VT female
Phyanna- VT female

I LOVE marbles (most of my bettas are marbled. I just hope Zephyr doesn't lose all his white:-(. He's getting more & more blue.


----------



## betta lover1507

chewy looks like a young male :I but pretty betta's


----------



## LauraWebb

Sorry - I'm new to the different types and colours of a Betta fish. What is a Marbled Betta?


----------



## styggian

Opal, marble crowntail female










Aurora, marble crowntail female


----------



## StarBetta

LauraWebb said:


> Sorry - I'm new to the different types and colours of a Betta fish. What is a Marbled Betta?


Thanks for commenting! Lol. A marbled betta is a betta that has multiple colors and changes colors over time. For example, if a red tailed betta fish has some blue dots here and there, over time, the betta will start to get bigger patches of bllue all around his body. I hope i explained that right :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

puddles began marbling :lol: :








he also became a OHM o-0


----------



## GreyCheyenne

He looks so pretty


----------



## Aluyasha

I just got this stunning boy from Petco a few days ago, Onion:
















And I had another marble about a year ago, I got him at walmart, Melvin:


----------



## bettarina

Florence (she used to be Athens when I thought she's a boy 😅) has really blossomed during the past 3 weeks! Love this curious little girl so much!



















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24

I have quite the collection of marbles lol. 

My Giant Zuri. He hasn't changed yet really. 

View attachment 729970


My late HMPK Blaine. Got him pure white, turned pure blue and then turned back to white before he died.

Before
View attachment 729978


After
View attachment 729986


My Koi HMPK Calcifer

Before: 
View attachment 729994


After:
View attachment 730002

View attachment 730010


My show line HMPK Misha. He was shown before I got him, sadly his tail no longer qualifies for show line as it wont heal after fin rot. Not to mention I didn't breed him. 
View attachment 730018

View attachment 730026


And my little CT female Zeniba

Before
View attachment 730090


After
View attachment 730098


Calcifer and Zeniba were from the same place. Angel's Pet World in Hudson WI. and Zuri, Blaine and Misha were all from the Betta Shop in MN.


----------



## BettaStarter24

StarBetta said:


> Thanks for commenting! Lol. A marbled betta is a betta that has multiple colors and changes colors over time. For example, if a red tailed betta fish has some blue dots here and there, over time, the betta will start to get bigger patches of bllue all around his body. I hope i explained that right :lol:


Not technically. You have the concept down with the change of color. But it's unpredictable and is actually a gene turning on and off. They also call it the "jumping" gene. So a fish who is white, like my old boy Blaine, may have the gene for the blue coloration that is turned off. In a marble that can turn on and off randomly, changing the color of the fish. It can happen rapidly (Blaine was completely blue within four or five months and Misha had lost his white face within two or three) or slowly (Calcifer my koi hasn't changed much at all since I got him, neither has Zeniba). There's no guarantee that a fish who is, for example, red with black spots will marble and get more black or red. You'll never know for sure what they'll do.


----------

